# Names for my Fairytale/Candy town?



## Poptarter (Mar 4, 2014)

As those in the villager-trade forum know, I'm resetting my town!

I need a cute Mayor/Town name that's related to Sweets/Fantasy!

For Mayor I think I might do Pop/Poptart (Which I use for almost everything/is my tumblr url) and make the 2nd character Peep or Frostine or something uwu

And for the Town I was thinking of doing something like Sorbet or Caramel or Latte or something

But if you have ideas for either, please submit!

(If I like yours, you'll get a 50k bells prize!)


----------



## Lavender (Mar 4, 2014)

Gumdrop or Sodapop would be cute :>


----------



## Hound00med (Mar 4, 2014)

Crush xD


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 4, 2014)

Candyway, Gumdrop, Gumball, Poprock, Lollipop 

- - - Post Merge - - -



DarkFox7 said:


> Candyway, Gumdrop, Gumball, Poprock, Lollipop



And Toffee, Candypop, Sugarway, Yumville


----------



## ghostbab (Mar 4, 2014)

Macaroon, Jelly, Cream, Milky, Truffle, Velvet (like red velvet), Souffle, Cupcake, Custard, Cinnamon, Biscotti, Cherry, Frosting~


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 4, 2014)

Cute idea aww
i cant think of a good name though


----------



## Lavender (Mar 4, 2014)

Thought of some more! Wafflecone, Sugar Rush, Taffy, Fairy Floss, or Rock Candy :>


----------



## ghostbab (Mar 4, 2014)

Taffy is cute :3 I think there is a character limit of 8 though, right?


----------



## Poptarter (Mar 4, 2014)

^ Yep, unfortunately. Right now I think Sodapop is in the lead (with Velvet/Latte as close seconds)


----------



## misschips46 (Mar 4, 2014)

Poprock

Pocky

Pez

Milkyway

Gingerbread

Caramel


----------



## Cariad (Mar 4, 2014)

Slushie,


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 4, 2014)

misschips46 said:


> Gingerbread



waaay too long


----------



## pocky (Mar 4, 2014)

when I think of candies and fairy tales put together I instantly think of Hansel & Grethel or Willy Wonka


----------



## Merelfantasy (Mar 4, 2014)

Cocoa (Like Coco but with a 'a')


----------



## Cariad (Mar 4, 2014)

Syrup! Mayor name! Mayor Syrup of ________


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 4, 2014)

ACNL noodle said:


> Syrup! Mayor name! Mayor Syrup of ________



Maple

or reverse these

town name Syrup, mayor Maple... then the other 3 players could be other types of syrup or even stuff that goes together with syrup


----------



## ghostbab (Mar 4, 2014)

Maple syrup!! so cute c:


----------



## Poptarter (Mar 4, 2014)

(I could make one of my 2nd characters name Jemima if I went with Mayor Maple, hehe)

What do you guys like better for Towns Names:

Sugarush, Sorbet, or Sodapop


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 4, 2014)

Sugarush and Sodapop


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Mar 4, 2014)

Personally, I like Sodapop better for the town name, but that's only because Sugarush makes me think of Wreck-It Ralph.


----------



## Poptarter (Mar 4, 2014)

ElizaCat90 said:


> Personally, I like Sodapop better for the town name, but that's only because Sugarush makes me think of Wreck-It Ralph.



It was a reference to that ^^"


----------



## ghostbab (Mar 4, 2014)

I like Sodapop and Sorbet!


----------



## Poptarter (Mar 4, 2014)

Mayor Poptart of Sodapop sounds a bit funny, doesn't it?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 4, 2014)

town: Chuckola

players: Woo/Hee/Chuckle/Hoo (choose one for mayor)


I AM THE UNCREATIVE


----------



## Aetherinne (Mar 4, 2014)

Dulcet 

(I think it's french for candy? I forgot.)


----------



## sweaterpixels (Mar 4, 2014)

Spoiler: Big list!!



Genoa
Chiffon
G?teau
*Mooncake* (I really like this one)
Spice
Tarte
Tea Loaf
Tompouce
Teacake
Sultana

Astros (a kind of chocolate)
Konpeitō (or Konpeito (Japanese sugar stars)
Truffle
Fraise
Ayds
Caramel
Cadbury
*Lindt* (I also like this one)
Brittle
Caramac
Gumdrop
Necco
Skittles
Toffee

Madeira
Bonbon (Yes, there is a villager with this name)
Marzipan
Nougat
Pecan
Krumkake
Bougatsa
Cr?me
Rosette
Cider
Fritter
Churro
Horchata
Gelato
Popsicle
Zuccotto
Kulfi
Mochi
Sundae
Choc-top

Baklava
Strudel
PanDulce
Bundt
Rhubarb
Custard
Snickers
Kuchen
Charlotte
Flan
Hakuto (Hakuto jelly)
Dango
Daifuku
Monaka
Manjū (or Manjuu)
*Taiyaki*
Uirō (or Uirou)
Yōkan (or Youkan)


This list would make it hard for me to choose, haha ..


----------



## Wish (Mar 4, 2014)

How about Ramune?
It's a japanese soda


----------



## Poptarter (Mar 4, 2014)

Mooncake, Sodapop, or TeaTime (from K-on!)

I'll probably choose last minute, thank you everyone! Now onto the mayor name...


----------



## Big Forum User (Mar 4, 2014)

Caramel, Cocoa, Werthers, PopRock, Jawbreak, RedVines, Smarties, PezLove, Gumball, Bubblgum (I'm aware that's misspelled), Gummy, Frosting, Popsicle, IceCream.


----------



## sweaterpixels (Mar 4, 2014)

Many from my list can be used for mayor names/resident player names. 
I really like these for human names:
Lindt
Necco
Chiffon
Genoa
Tarte
Spice
Taiyaki
Flan
Zuccotto
Monaka (sounds like Monika, haha)
Astros
Caramac
Rosette


----------



## Lavender (Mar 4, 2014)

Tart, Mochi, Cupcake, or Donut might be cute!

Tart or Tiramisu would make good town names...man now I really wish I could have a second town! >3<


----------



## ayeeprill (Mar 4, 2014)

Sweetpea


----------



## sock (Mar 5, 2014)

Waffle or pancake? Trying to think of more but not the best at this XD I would say Cookie but it's like the villager, lol. How about Crumble? (Like cookie crumble), or Biscuit? Or bonbon? I think that's french for sweet XD xx


----------



## Jester (Mar 5, 2014)

Oooh I like the town name Poprock.

For mayor names, how about:
Pez
Taffy
Flossie

etc..


----------



## sock (Mar 5, 2014)

Another idea, lovelace?


----------



## Mystia (Mar 5, 2014)

I was originally going to do my whole town candy themed, but that idea flew out the window about the 2nd day I played the game xD But my town is called Candy Mt. ~


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 5, 2014)

Profitta, Treacle, Shortcake xD


----------



## Lavender (Mar 5, 2014)

Mint would also be a cute mayor name!


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 5, 2014)

Don't call it tart, its not the most complimentary word where i live LOL


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 5, 2014)

Gizmodo said:


> Don't call it tart, its not the most complimentary word where i live LOL



This xD


----------



## Lavender (Mar 5, 2014)

Gizmodo said:


> Don't call it tart, its not the most complimentary word where i live LOL



Just because it means something else where you live doesn't mean it's that way for everyone. Where I live it's just a cute dessert found in pastry shops or made at home :>


----------



## Cariad (Mar 5, 2014)

Caramel,


----------



## Poptarter (Mar 7, 2014)

Lavender said:


> Mint would also be a cute mayor name!



Omg Mayor Mint of Sodapop

You came up with my mayor AND town name. 1 mill bell prize to you dearie, Thank you so much!!

(If only you could choose the perfect town map for me. Eugh.)


----------

